# quel que soit



## Crescent

Bonjour à tous! 

Je me demandais tout simplment, comment s'appelle-t-il grammaticalement? Ce ''quel que +subj.''? Et y-a-t'il plusieurs de ces expressions? Par exemple, peut-on de la même façon construire les phrases telles que : quand que +subj. où que+ subj.? 

Je sais que ''quoi que +subj.'' existe aussi, mais je ne suis pas sûre des autres! 

P.S. Et aussi , est-ce que cela a quelque chose à faire avec les ''n'importe quoi'', ''n'importe qui''..etc.?

Merci par avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir Crescent

Selon ma grammaire dans l'expression "quel que", "quel" (qui s'accorde en genre et en nombre - quelle, quels, quelles) serait un "attribut détaché" qui s'accorde avec le sujet du verbe et  "que"  serait  un pronom relatif.

Ces expressions : quel ... que, quelque ... que, quoi que, qui que et où que seraient des "relatifs indéfinis". 

"quand que" n'existe pas.

Je ne crois pas que cela ait un rapport avec "n'importe quoi" ou n'importe qui".


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je confirme : ce sont des relatifs indéfinis :
"quand que"

"où que"   "Où qu'il soit, on finira bien par le retouver (= "qu'il soit en n'importe quel endroit...)

"qui que"  "Qui que tu sois, réponds-moi" (seulement à la 1ère et 2ème pers. sing. et plur., mais "qui que ce soit" est possible pour la 3ème sing.)

"quoi que" "Quoi qu'il fasse,  il s'en tire toujours" (à distinguer de "quoique" (en un seul mot) = "bien que"

"quel ...que" "Quelles que soient ses raisons, il me semble qu'il a tort"

"quelque...que moins employé, peut-être parce qu'il alourdit la phrase "Quelques intéressants que soient ces récits, ils manquent de vivacité". C'est correct, mais mieux vaut dire, par exemple : "Ces récits ont beau être intéressants, ils manquent..."

Tous ces mots  expriment en effet une idée de "n'importe qui/quoi"


----------



## geostan

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Je confirme : ce sont des relatifs indéfinis :
> "quand que"
> 
> "où que"   "Où qu'il soit, on finira bien par le retouver (= "qu'il soit en n'importe quel endroit...)
> 
> "qui que"  "Qui que tu sois, réponds-moi" (seulement à la 1ère et 2ème pers. sing. et plur., mais "qui que ce soit" est possible pour la 3ème sing.)
> 
> "quoi que" "Quoi qu'il fasse,  il s'en tire toujours" (à distinguer de "quoique" (en un seul mot) = "bien que"
> 
> "quel ...que" "Quelles que soient ses raisons, il me semble qu'il a tort"
> 
> "quelque...que moins employé, peut-être parce qu'il alourdit la phrase "Quelques intéressants que soient ces récits, ils manquent de vivacité". C'est correct, mais mieux vaut dire, par exemple : "Ces récits ont beau être intéressants, ils manquent..."
> 
> Tous ces mots  expriment en effet une idée de "n'importe qui/quoi"



J'emploie "quel...que" avec le verbe être, quelque... que avec les verbes transitifs directs.

Quelles que soient vos raisons,...
Quelques raisons que vous suggériez,...

Cheers!


----------



## Canard

Je crois bien me souvenir d'un exemple avec "qui" qui n'avait pas ce "que": Qui m'aime me *suive*...

C'est un exemple de ce qu'on fait avec "qui" à la 3e pers. sing. ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Canard said:


> Je crois bien me souvenir d'un exemple avec "qui" qui n'avait pas ce "que": Qui m'aime me *suive*...
> 
> C'est un exemple de ce qu'on fait avec "qui" à la 3e pers. sing. ?


 

C'est un autre emploi de "qui" , ici pronom relatif employé sans antécédent, comme il était courant en ancien Français (qui imitait le Latin sur ce point). On trouve aussi "Qui vivra verra" ou "Choisissez qui vous voudrez" ( où "qui" est c.o.d. et non sujet, ce sont toutes des expressions anciennes. Pour : "Qui m'aime me suive" : 

http://perso.orange.fr/dinoutoo/histo/phi1.htm

( où l'on trouve aussi un autre exemple de "qui" sans antécédent )


----------



## Crescent

Je vous tous remercie énormément, pour votre aide! Je n'ai pas même attendu tant de réponses magnifiques qui me seraient si utiles! 
J.F. de Troyes - je voudrais vous remercier en particulier pour une explication si complète et claire que vous m'avez donnée, avec des exemples qui m'aident encore plus à apprendre à utiliser ces _relatifs undéfinis_. (merci, Punky Zoé!  )

Il me semble un peu bizarre, mais quels que soient p) les livres que j'ai lus en français, je n'ai vu que ''quoi que je fasse'' et ''quel que soit'' comme exemple, et tous du même auteur!
Je déduis donc que leur utilisage n'est plus très commune?


----------



## Crescent

Punky Zoé said:


> "quand que" n'existe pas.
> 
> Je ne crois pas que cela ait un rapport avec "n'importe quoi" ou n'importe qui".



Punky Zoé, savez-vous (ou quelqu'un d'autre) pourquoi ''quand que'' n'existe pas? Et que faut-il faire s'il me faut l'utiliser?  

Par exemple, si je voudrais dire quelque chose comme: Quand qu'il vienne, il sera toujours en retard! 

 Qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire dans ce cas-ci? 

Et d'ailleurs, ne pensez-vous pas que c'est un peu..discriminatoire envers les pauvres relatifs?


----------



## Crescent

geostan said:


> J'emploie "quel...que" avec le verbe être, quelque... que avec les verbes transitifs directs.
> 
> Quelles que soient vos raisons,...
> Quelques raisons que vous suggériez,...
> 
> Cheers!



C'est très curieux que vous dites cela, puisque monsieur Hugo n'est pas du tout d'accord avec vous.  
Tandis que je n'ai aucun doute que ce que vous dites est correct, voilà une citation de Notre-Dame de Paris qui semble prouver le contraire:

''Mais *quelque désenchanté que fût* Gringoire, l'ensemble de ce tableau n'était pas sans prestige...et cetera.''


----------



## Nanon

Crescent said:


> Punky Zoé, savez-vous (ou quelqu'un d'autre) pourquoi ''quand que'' n'existe pas? Et que faut-il faire s'il me faut l'utiliser?
> 
> Par exemple, si je voudrais dire quelque chose comme: Quand qu'il vienne, il sera toujours en retard!


 
Bonjour Crescent,

Pourquoi... je l'ignore.

Tu peux, au lieu de _*quand que,_ utiliser une périphrase du genre "à quelque moment que ce soit"...
Dans ton exemple, cela pourrait être : "quelle que soit l'heure à laquelle il arrive, il sera toujours en retard"
ou, plus familier, mais beaucoup plus fréquent, avec une juxtaposition :
"il peut venir n'importe quand, il sera toujours en retard"
ou encore :
"peu importe quand il arrive"...

Ainsi la série des relatifs te semblera un peu moins orpheline !


----------



## geostan

Crescent said:


> C'est très curieux que vous dites cela, puisque monsieur Hugo n'est pas du tout d'accord avec vous.
> Tandis que je n'ai aucun doute que ce que vous dites est correct, voilà une citation de Notre-Dame de Paris qui semble prouver le contraire:
> 
> ''Mais *quelque désenchanté que fût* Gringoire, l'ensemble de ce tableau n'était pas sans prestige...et cetera.''



Vous ne m'avez pas compris. "Quelque" peut être synonyme de "Si."

Quelque fatigué que tu sois... Si fatigué que tu sois. (L'équivalent en anglais serait "however") C'est cet usage que vous avez trouvé dans votre Hugo.

Ce que j'essayais de faire voir, c'est que dans le cas de "whatever,"
  vous avez trois possibilités:

Pronom - Quoi que tu fasses,..
Adjectif avec être, Quelle que soit la raison...
Adjectif avec avoir (ou d'autres verbes transitifs directs) Quelque raison qu'il puisse donner...

Cheers!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Crescent said:


> Punky Zoé, savez-vous (ou quelqu'un d'autre) pourquoi ''quand que'' n'existe pas? Et que faut-il faire s'il me faut l'utiliser?


Nanon a parfaitement répondu .




Crescent said:


> Et d'ailleurs, ne pensez-vous pas que c'est un peu..discriminatoire envers les pauvres relatifs?


C'est vrai , mais dans le "qui, quoi, où, quand, comment" il y a aussi "comment" qui est discriminé ! (comment que ).


----------



## Anne345

N'êtes-vous pas en train de confondre les relatifs et les interrogatifs ? 
La construction est toujours "relatif indéfini" + que !


----------



## Nanon

Anne345 a raison. "Quand" ne fait pas partie de la série des relatifs... C'est peut-être pour cela, Crescent, que "quand que" ne peut pas exister.


----------



## geostan

Anne345 said:


> N'êtes-vous pas en train de confondre les relatifs et les interrogatifs ?
> La construction est toujours "relatif indéfini" + que !


 
C'est vrai, mais "quelque" et "si" ne font pas partie de la série non plus. Comme quand, ce sont des adverbes. 
Grevisse remarque que "quand" marque plutôt le temps, tandis que les autres marquent l'opposition. C'est peut-être pour cela que ce mot ne fait pas partie du groupe.

Cheers!


----------



## Anne345

Ce n'est plus ni du français, ni de l'anglais, mais de la salade russe ! 
Il n'y a aucun rapport entre la construction _quelque/si  + adjectif + que_ avec celle du message de Crescent.


----------



## geostan

Anne345 said:


> Ce n'est plus ni du français, ni de l'anglais, mais de la salade russe !
> Il n'y a aucun rapport entre la construction _quelque/si  + adjectif + que_ avec celle du message de Crescent.



Non?  Je vous invite à le regarder encore une fois.


----------

